# Crazy tired



## Thelostchild (Dec 9, 2008)

We have 12 inches of snow out here in CO.. and coming home from work was crazy slick... Im trying to unwind from my stinky shift... ooh yeah I posted more pics on my Thelostchild member check it outt





> :bonk:


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 9, 2008)

12 inches of snow you take care there TC:hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2008)

We're supposed to get 10-15 cm here in Ottawa today, followed by freezing rain overnight.


----------



## gooblax (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow. Send some of that snow over here!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 9, 2008)

gooblax said:


> Wow. Send some of that snow over here!



would you like our cold weather too? deep frosts and ice?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2008)

We have about 5 inches of snow here right now.  Luckily in Toronto they are not calling for freezing rain like Ottawa :yikes:  

Freezing rain right after a big snow makes a huge mess!

Drive safely everyone!


----------



## gooblax (Dec 9, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> would you like our cold weather too? deep frosts and ice?



Possibly not...  Let me insulate my house properly, find some freezing-weather clothing, couple of hundred blankets, heaters and hot water bottles, and I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2008)

Cute response Gooblax.  I wish last night I had a couple hundred blankets!  haa haa haa, it would have helped with sleeping.

But after having such a warm place to sleep.  Waking up to feet on the cold floor :yikes:  just makes me wanna crawl back into bed.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2008)

> We have 12 inches of snow out



I had considered moving to that part of the country until I saw videos on YouTube of people having to deal with the snow in the winter and (less frequently) hail in the summer.  

But otherwise I envy your location


----------



## white page (Dec 9, 2008)

:hide: EEEEEk !!!  snowflakes !!!!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you might like the snow WhitePage.  I like it better than rain.  I get drenched in the rain, but walking in a snowfall one doesn't get as soaked.  Well, it depends on the density of the snow too.

Don't like snowfakes??  How about a snowball 

:snowballs:  SNOWBALL FIGHT! haa haa haa


----------

